# Boris Hack problem



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I was just completing the hack of an old Boris skull and as I was reassembling it, I noticed one of the wires had come loose. It is one of the 3 green wires coming from the circuit board. 2 of them go to the speaker where I installed the resistor. The one that came loose is the other green wire that is attached with a red wire off on one side of the board. Can anyone tell me where this green wire attaches to.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I can open up one of my Borii tonight and take a look. I have some pics of the Boris internals but can't see where the wire attaches. Is your Boris a "talk-thru"? The really old ones may have different wiring.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's a Talking thru Boris. I think it is an older model where you have to remove the skull cap to access the battery compartment which uses 6 AA's. The circuit board mounts above the speaker.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, that's the really old one. I have the newer ones that use 4AA batteries. I'll check it out - the boards may be the same.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check this link -
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/anibor_BorisModifications.html
There's a pic on this page of the Boris circuit board. The board is definitely different in the later model.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

These Asian imports are always really badly soldered. I now take a digital pic of anything I open up before I fiddle with it. It's helped on at least 2 occasions.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I should have done that. Lesson learned. It did get me to examine the circuit board more carefully and I noticed all the lousy solder joints. It's amazing this thing even worked!


----------

